# New carpeting/foreground plant growing challenge, Syngonanthus "Uaupes"



## Coralite

Last week I posted about RAOK offerings of Syngonanthus "Uaupes" to people who could help to determine the feasibility of growing this rare plant as a true foreground/carpeting plant. I sent a small handful of plantlets to joraan and b15ser. And I still need to ship some to dantra. Anyway the plan if for us all to log our progress with using S. "Uaupes" as a nice new carpeting plant.

Here is my Uaupes carpet which I planted exactly one week a go. A few of the lower leaves have yellowed since the uprooting adn replanting but this should not be visible with another week's worth of growth. 








This is what the crowns look like as they become well developed


----------



## wet

Subscribed 

Gorgeous softwater tank and plants. Wow. What's the Crypt? 

That RAOK thread was super cool. I'm excited to watch this. And what Dantra does with S. "Uaupes" in his 60p.

If it grows fast enough to cover the current yellow spots, how long before you'll have to uproot that dense planting? Can you top it and branch/shape while leaving the bottoms rooted?

I gotta type it again: great tank, man. Want.


----------



## Coralite

wet said:


> Subscribed
> 
> Gorgeous softwater tank and plants. Wow. What's the Crypt?


It's not a crypt, it's Bucephalandra motleyana. Notice I have it glued to a large pebble.












> If it grows fast enough to cover the current yellow spots, how long before you'll have to uproot that dense planting? Can you top it and branch/shape while leaving the bottoms rooted?


I expect that in about 3 weeks it'll be 1" tall and in 6 weeks it'll be 2" tall. I wont uproot it the next time; I'll probably top the front half of it and let the innumerable new crowns grow up from below, and for the other half of the carpet I will probably push the stem back into the substrate.


----------



## ashappard

> Bucephalandra motleyana


hey! thats one I've been looking for. Congrats, yours looks very nice.
I think the spotted leaves are its biggest appeal.


----------



## Coralite

ashappard said:


> hey! thats one I've been looking for. Congrats, yours looks very nice.
> I think the spotted leaves are its biggest appeal.


This plant has a lot going for it for sure: spotted surface, ruffled edge, red rhizome and petioles, epiphytic growth. I will soon be setting up a tank just for this species as it kind of sticks out in my Tonina style tank. I will let you know first Adam when I have some extra.


----------



## bsmith

Man I wish you would have pmd me. I think this would look spectacular next tom my trithura forground.


----------



## Coralite

bsmith said:


> Man I wish you would have pmd me. I think this would look spectacular next tom my trithura forground.


Don't you worry, a few more weeks and there will be enough Wapez to go around.


----------



## bsmith

From the first pic you posted it looks like it would be a good plant for a unique foreground. It just depends on the person who is keeping its ability to make the plant happy. 

Shoot me a message when you have some more.


----------



## Dantra

Hey Jake, I thank you in advance for the plants. I can't wait to get my hands on some 

Wet I got your plants and the iron you sent me is nuts. Plants are responding really well. I'll post pictures on nfrank's thread.

Dan


----------



## bratyboy2

i really like that plant as a foreground. i wonder if it would do good in a high light soil tank?


----------



## Coralite

bratyboy2 said:


> i really like that plant as a foreground. i wonder if it would do good in a high light soil tank?


 As long as your soil is slightly acidic and that you have plenty of CO2 to compliment the light level it should do well.


----------



## Tex Gal

Love the Bucephalandra motleyan. Where ever did you get it?


----------



## Coralite

here is the Uaupes carpet in a picture snapped last night. It's been growing unchecked for a month and a half now and it is about 2.5" tall. But the 500-1000 PAR of the plasma arc light probably accelerated the upward growth. The mint green color of Uaupes is really different from all the other Syngonanthus. 
Here is a couple crowns in my hand, with the carpet on the bottom of the tank, in the background of the image.


----------



## ianmax

Coralite,
they are wonderful...and very rare plants.
I don't find it in Europe, it's difficult.


----------



## Coralite

ianmax said:


> Coralite,
> they are wonderful...and very rare plants.
> I don't find it in Europe, it's difficult.


Hey Ian, are you going to InterZoo?


----------



## ianmax

No....
I live in Italy, for going to Germany i need 2-3 holiday days...i work, i'm a firefighter...
Why this question Coralite?


----------

